
What we can learn from the gutsy way 13-year-old Steve Jobs landed a job at HP - vezycash
https://www.businessinsider.in/What-we-can-all-learn-from-the-gutsy-way-13-year-old-Steve-Jobs-landed-a-job-at-HP/articleshow/48011299.cms
======
coaxial
TL;DR: if you ask for what you want and are very lucky, you might just get it.
Nothing new here.

